# A question for the Irish.....



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

We have bought a small vehicle from somone near Dublin and plan to bring it over on Thursday.

Here is the thread that covers it: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-29323.html

The flight arrives at Dublin on Thursday at 8:55am
The ferry leaves Rosslare at 15:00
That leaves us with five hours to get off the flight and drive to Rosslare for a 14:00 book-in, which I thought was plenty of time.

The seller of the vehicle thinks we're cutting it too fine. This is what he wrote: "The M50 motorway from Dublin Airport is under major upgrade and takes an age to get through. Also the road south (N11) is a disaster. The motorway/bypass hasn't been completed and there is normally a delay of up to an hour at Gorey in Co."

So...
1. Are we cutting it too fine?
2. Which route should we take (N11 or N81 - looks like a similar distance)?
3. What routes/places should we avoid?
4. Are simple/cheap toolkits available en-route in Ireland to avoid taking hold-luggage?

Thanks
Roger


----------



## MissEllie (Sep 6, 2005)

Roger
Where are you collecting the vehicle and how are you getting from the airport to make the collection?


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi MissEllie

The seller will meet us at Dublin Airport with the vehicle.

Roger


----------



## MissEllie (Sep 6, 2005)

You should avoid the M50, the quickest way is through the Port Tunnel which is €6 and over the East Link bridge which costs €1.80 I think, you can then link up with the N11 by the time you reach Gorey the delay should be no more than 20 mins (I like just outside Gorey), you should make it but you will be cutting it fine. Good luck!


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

plane will be 10 mins late, you will have to walk nearly a mile to get out of the airport and then find your man and go to the car park.

It is by now 09.30

Don't be tempted tp drive through central Dublin, you will get lost and it will take you forever.

The M50 bypass may, or may not be slow, you won't know until the day. As with here there is neither rhyme nor reason.

The eventual routes south, well its up to you, remember they are not motorways, there are roadworks.

You can of course turn up 30 mins before departure and still get on so you do have until 14.30

It is only 111 miles and I would do N11 and N25

Leave airport 10.00

Leave motorway 11.00

arrive Rosslare 13.30

is how I would think it will go


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

I agree with the poster who suggested using the Port Tunnel. It starts just down M1 from airport. It is €6 (approx.£4) between 10am and 4pm. After exiting the tunnel, straight on to next roundabout, straight through and onto East Link bridge (€1.80) follow signs for south east (hug coast) past Tara Towers Hotel and follow signs for SE. You will join dual carriageway and proceed with signage onto N81. Should be ok to reach Rosslare in about 2.5 hrs from there. Bring the basic tools so you don't have to find a garage or retail outlet.

Any Dubs out there who can refine the directions? Best of luck.

Irishhomer


----------



## looby1 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Roger,
I would used the M50, theres a tollbridge on it which causes a huge traffic buildup but usually moves reasonably well. Just allow 20+ mins to get through it. After that traffic should move ok despite roadworks. The advantage to going this way is that once you are on the M50 it is a straight run all the way south, navigation will be straightforward.
Enjoy the journey,
Ian


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Airport to port tunnel -toll €12, east link bridge toll €1.55, beach road to merrion road right onto merrion avenue to N11 and south to rosslare time is tight enough but with no stops you should make it. I do the run regularly to wicklow from home near the airport and this is the fastest route, may not be shortest. Try viamichelin.com or theaa.ie for a detailed map
Noel


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

would you not be better off getting a ferry from Dublin Port back to Wales.... at least then if it breaks down en route home you will be somewhere where you can have it brought home easily.... and the port is also just a stones throw from the airport if you use the "port tunnel".


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

DubPaul said:


> would you not be better off getting a ferry from Dublin Port back to Wales....


Yes I suppose we would be better off. It's a bit of a "risk" in that we don't know if the vehicle is truly sound, but the seller assures me that it's OK.

The purpose of this thread was to help me decide if I should re-route the journey.

Of course, Claire wanted to see some Irish countryside 

Roger


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

> Airport to port tunnel -toll €12,


From 10.00 am to 4pm, it's €6.

IH


----------



## Walmer (Mar 4, 2006)

Our annual drives from Belfast to Cork are usually blighted by the M50. Any ideas on an alternative route??

Hilary


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

yeah, use the M1 -> Dublin Port -> Wales -> Rosslare -> Cork...... it's probably faster than the M50!!!


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

seriously though.. as stated above pay a little money to drive through the tunnel and head down the coast to the N11.


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

A suggestion from someone else is to pay a little money to a taxi which can use bus lanes to get to the South of Dublin quickly.

Roger


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Forgive me if I am having a DUH moment? Any reason to have to come back the same day on the ferry? Could you re arrange things to come back the next day? Then you could take your time and enjoy the trip a little more. My blood pressure is up already just thinking about it. One hiccup along the way and you could be snookered. 

Hope all goes well for you.

Come back to Ireland in it with a bit longer to enjoy what we have to offer.

Catherine.


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Catherine



CaGreg said:


> Any reason to have to come back the same day on the ferry?


Lots of reasons unfortunately. Two of my four kids are now teens and our world has become manic  
And yes, I know things could go wrong.



CaGreg said:


> Come back to Ireland in it with a bit longer to enjoy what we have to offer.


We plan to. Claire wants Ireland as our next major trip.

Roger


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Hi Roger

I agree with poster who suggested the Dun Laoghaire-Holyhead option and then once you are back on UK you will at least be able to relax. I don't know what vehicle you have purchased but (God Forbid) it should break down then you will be well and truly stuffed - no offence to Irish breakdown service but you are cutting it fine and any delay will be so stressful. What breakdown cover do you have and will it cover ROI?

I have been caught up in unexpected traffic problems so many times getting to and from airports/ferry terminals I could write a book. I have family close to Rosslare and hubby worked in Dublin for 2 years so we tried all routes in between and only twice made the journey without hassle. Before that have crossed to and from Ireland since the 1950's and as my old Mum used to say "there's no easy way to get to Ireland", takes a whole day whatever way you go. That was travelling from Kent to Tipperary!

The Dun Laoghaire-Holyhead routes also has an excellent fast ferry service and normally only takes just under 2 hours. I have used it several times and its great, then you can put your feet up and relax. If you already have a booking they will change it for you - might cost a few quid for admin but might be worth considering.

However, I bow to far superior knowledge of our Irish members and would not contradict any of them in this case - just thought I would add my 2 pennorth and hope it might help you.

Best of luck

Maura


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Just read your original post and wondered if Aido had been able to check out the vehicle and seller for you and also did you manage to get tax situation sorted?

I am confused about the fact that this guy didn't have to change the registration when he purchased the vehicle. The NI/UK bit I can understand but I believe the minute it goes into the Republic they insist on it be re-registered. One of the guys who moved to Dublin from UK to work paid a lot of money to have his car re-registered and believe me the authorities did not leave him alone for a minute until it was done.

What an interesting story tho and great info being posted, dont you just love this website  


Maura


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

no you are told to reregister a car within 24hours of bringing it into the country but it's up to you to do it. I just brought in a car and left it for 2 weeks

FYI the new port tunnel will bring you from close to the airport to Dublin Port not Dun Laoighre.


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

DubPaul said:


> FYI the new port tunnel will bring you from close to the airport to Dublin Port not Dun Laoighre.


Yes I realise that Paul but I was offering a choice to Roger rather than do the trip all the way down to Rosslare.

Sorry Roger if I confused the situation, Paul is quite right Dublin Port is nearest but Dun Laoghaire is not too far either and the fast ferry goes to Holyhead. Some of the ferry's go to Liverpool which I dont think would be so convenient for you if you are driving to Berkshire.

Have you made up your mind yet which option to go with?

Regards
Maura


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

This has been suggested by the seller:

From Dublin Airport take the M1 south towards Dublin City Centre. From the M1 either:

1.	Take a left turn at Whitehall church and then first right towards Griffith Avenue and left onto Richmond Road and Ballybough Bridge. From Ballybough bridge turn left opposite the Esso garage and first right at Annesley Motors on Ballybough Road down onto Amiens Street. Continue along Amiens Street past Connolly (Train) Station. Cross the River Liffey at Butt Bridge and turn left onto Hannover Quay. Continue along Hannover Quay and turn right at the Ferryman’s pub. Keep straight ahead at the next set of traffic lights and turn left at the top of Erne Street onto Grand Canal Street. Follow Grand Canal Street to Shelbourne Road turning left at the auctioneers building in Ballsbridge. Continue through Ballsbridge towards Merrion Road passing the RDS arena and the Four Seasons Hotel. Follow Merrion Road for about four miles to Rock Road. You will pass a Doyle Tara Tower Hotel on the right and the coast will be on your left. Continue along Rock Road passing the Frascati Shopping Centre on the right and Blackrock Shopping Centre on the left. You will then pass Blackrock Garda (Police) Station; it’s a redbrick building on the left. On the left after the Garda Station is a BMW dealer ‘Maxwell Motors’. At the next traffic light AFTER the BMW garage turn sharp left and then first right opposite the Europa Mazda Garage (now closed down). Follow this road along the coast to Dun Laoghaire Ferry Port Terminal. 

Or

2.	Continue through Drumcondra into the City Centre and down Gardiner Street via Parnell Square. The bottom of Gardiner Street is left turn only at the back of the Customs House building and then bare right across Butt Bridge and onto Hannover Quay. From Hannover quay follow the same directions as above.


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

just drive towards dublin and follow the little blue/purple signs indicating the "main roads" and go for the N11.... but don't follow the M50 to get to the N11.

There are serious roadworks in place there at the moment and the traffic delays yesterday made the news!


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Just had another thought :idea: 
If Aido saw the vehicle in Wicklow then presumably the owner will have to drive it into Dublin to meet you...is that what is happening? sorry I might have that bit wrong, but if I'm on the right track then wouldn't it be simpler to arrange to meet you somewhere else. 

He could drive it to the Dublin Port and you could get a cab there or (and Aido will help me here) there is the DART service which I think you can get from the airport and it goes along the coast road.

Just trying to think of alternatives, but if all else fails and you are unlucky enough to miss the ferry they will almost certainly let you on the later one. It's mid week and not quite in peak season yet, kids at school etc etc so should be room for you and your little motor  

Just don't envy you that drive down to Rosslare  

Personally would get to Wales from Dublin safe in the knowledge that I would at least be doing long drive in UK and would know services and facilities a lot better than driving through Ireland.

But hey, whatever you do its be fun trying to help  


Maura


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

The vehicle is in Bray Co. Wicklow which is only 79 miles from Rosslare.

Get a taxi from the Airport to Bray pick up the vehicle and drive to Rosslare. You will also be able to check out the owners address doing it this way

Aido


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

*Re: post subject*



aido said:


> The vehicle is in Bray Co. Wicklow which is only 79 miles from Rosslare.
> 
> Get a taxi from the Airport to Bray pick up the vehicle and drive to Rosslare. You will also be able to check out the owners address doing it this way
> 
> Aido


Aha, that sounds like a plan Aido...well done. The DART also goes to Bray but I dont think you can get it from airport - not sure how much a taxi would be, but would be worth it IMO.

What do you think Roger?

Maura

By the Way
I love Bray 8)


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

*Re: post subject*



mauramac said:


> What do you think Roger?


I think that we didn't know that the route to Bristol Airport goes right through Bristol city centre and that our Satnav system lied about the time required to do the trip    
...So we arrived three minutes late to get on the flight  
...and Claire took the next flight at 10am, arrived 11:45am - too late to make it to Rosslare 

The good news is that there is now no rush :? 
And Claire will take the ferry from Dun Laoghaire to Holyhead at 18:00 :lol:

....leaving her with plenty of time and if all else fails I can get to it easily to set it alight with a can of petrol.

Although the trip down through Ireland would have been fun, it's clear from virtually everyone that knows the route that we were well advised to take the closest ferry in case things go wrong. If the vehicle breaks down in England/Wales I can get to it easily with a trailer and my 4x4.

So thanks to EVERYONE who contributed so gallantly to the cause. Next time we will set our alarms for much earlier. Either that or we will drive to the Airport the evening before in our van and sleep there.

Catherine, we did think of making a real trip out of it but decided that getting an unknown vehicle back to England/Wales was "safer"!
Rog


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

mauramac said:


> Just read your original post and wondered if Aido had been able to check out the vehicle and seller for you and also did you manage to get tax situation sorted?


I did happen to check the vehicle out. It seems to be fine (I have a copy of the HPI check) and will need to MOT'd, insured and registered here.

Rog


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

1st Irish Motorhome Battalion to the rescue. Hope all goes well for you and that it is a great MH. Come back in a relaxed frame of mind the next time and you can enjoy it all. Let us all know when you are coming and we will have banners and balloons out for you! And t-shirts printed with "we survived the M50/M1" on. 

Best wishes 

Catherine.


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Oh well done Roger and Claire, hope it is all worth it in the end.

I caught the 18.00 ferry a few times it really is a great trip at that time of day if weather is good the sunsets are wonderful and driving through Wales when you get off the ferry is a real treat.

I know you wont have time to marvel at the scenery but Conwy and surrounding areas absolutely beautiful.

Its been nice and sunny all day here in Kent but I see there has been rain in other parts of the country so I have my fingers crossed for you.

Maura


----------

